# Farecla G4 - any use?



## chris_calcite (Jun 16, 2008)

A long time ago, long before I was even a neophyte detailer, I repaired and repainted a motorcycle fairing. At the paint shop's recommendation I also bought a tube of Farecla G4 paste. After fixing the fairing I put the G4 away and forgot about it. However, I noticed it in the back of the cupboard the other day and was wondering if it was any use from a detailer's POV for correction work? Looking for info I first tried the Farecla web site, but frankly even after that I'm not really much wiser in the difference between G4 and G3. Also, searching this forum I see people have mentioned G3 as a pretty agressive cutting compound - but has anyone got any experience of G4 and what (if anything) it might be useful for?

C.


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

I have been using G3 and G10 untill i found Megs M83 and M80 combination. I will never in my life buy another bottle of the stuff.

It is dry and you need to lubricate the panel you are working on with water and it makes a mess and i am just so glad to get away from it.

Megs M83 is the daddy IMHO.

You could give it to someone you don't like and tell them it is fancy toothpaste:doublesho

Only joking.


----------



## A2SSM (Jun 20, 2008)

Yeh I bought some G10 compound and even though the instructions say that it can be used dry it dries up quickly requiring the use of some water to lube.
When I tried it, it made a terrible mess and I still have not managed to remove all the excess droplets that were splattered everywhere.

I imagine it would be quite aggressive cutting compound but if you have no info and want to use it try it on some scrap metal and then take it from there.

I have noticed a lot of body shops using G3 and G10 but they are not too fussed about the mess it makes. 

As a individual detailer my advice to you sir would be to keep clear from it. 

Stick it up on ebay. :thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

i use G3 and ferecla gold top finishing glaze, but have never heard of G4,

and like above i do find the G3 very very messy BUT the gold top glaze is really really good,


----------



## spooj (Mar 29, 2008)

G4 is a much older farecla product long established in coachworks for cutting hard paints etc but G3 came along as the much more refined version supposedly easier to work with.

ive tried with a bottle of G3 for some time and never had a great result from it.
if it was kept wet,as said above,it went everywhere.and if left too dry,it chalks up and then marrs the paint finish almost like a fine wet sand lol.

cannot for the life of me see its place in todays more refined selection.we are literally spoilt for choice when it comes to very workable,forgiving compounds.

only thing i can think of is its lightning work time.cos its so coarse,it can tear thru anything in a matter of a couple of passes whereas more refined compounds take marginally longer.

i think id rather take my time to be fair lol


----------



## DALT0N (May 17, 2012)

*G3 paste*



spooj said:


> G4 is a much older farecla product long established in coachworks for cutting hard paints etc but G3 came along as the much more refined version supposedly easier to work with.
> 
> ive tried with a bottle of G3 for some time and never had a great result from it.
> if it was kept wet,as said above,it went everywhere.and if left too dry,it chalks up and then marrs the paint finish almost like a fine wet sand lol.
> ...


Hi
I am new to Detailing world and after reading your posts i wondered if you know anywhere local which does a quality job detailing cars? Or do you do it private? I see your own car looks as though i could eat my dinner off of it and would love my car to be that highly polished. 
I live in Pitsea and need to get my car done before i store it away under a cover for the next few months.
Hope you dont mind me asking and hope you can help?
Kind regards
Dalton


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

DALT0N said:


> Hi
> I am new to Detailing world and after reading your posts i wondered if you know anywhere local which does a quality job detailing cars? Or do you do it private? I see your own car looks as though i could eat my dinner off of it and would love my car to be that highly polished.
> I live in Pitsea and need to get my car done before i store it away under a cover for the next few months.
> Hope you dont mind me asking and hope you can help?
> ...


The guy hasnt been on since 2010 so I doubt he'll see this.
Theres plenty supporters on the site go take a look.


----------

